
If Netflix adds ads, it could lose a quarter of its subscribers – study - wil_I_am_27
https://www.indiewire.com/2018/09/netflix-ads-could-lose-subscribers-1202002896/
======
cirgue
There is a hard backstop here for the media industry: piracy. Media will
always be available for free if you really want it, and there really isn't
much that the music or film industry can do about that. If your paid version
is worse than what is freely available, people will stop using your paid
version. The market forces here are very much stacked against Hulu/Netflix
getting too aggressive with advertising.

------
someone454
I dropped tv because of ads. Im about to drop Prime because of fucking ads
before shows. Netflix would lose out too.

------
MiddleEndian
Hopefully the other three quarters just have very reliable ad blocking set up.

------
applecrazy
I think Netflix will have its Amazon moment[1] very soon. They will realize
that their library is very unique (original shows) and use that to their
advantage to force ads onto users.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17959085](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17959085)

~~~
jsnell
It's not enough for the library to be unique, it also has to be good. I see
very few people talk positively about Netflix Originals these days. Given how
aggressive they are about pushing the Originals over all other content, I
don't get the impression that there's a lot of organic loyalty to these
series. That doesn't sound like a great base for getting people to both pay
and watch ads.

~~~
ConceptJunkie
I've seen a couple of "Here's what's coming in Netflix Originals" videos on
YouTube in recent months, and while there are definitely Netflix shows I
really like, the vast majority of them don't look in the least bit
interesting.

I hardly watch movies on Netflix any more because there isn't much selection,
and the Marvel movies will all disappear when Disney starts their own service
that I will definitely not be buying. Their catalog of TV shows is what keeps
me around, but that's shrinking as well.

------
hyperac
Will unquestionably drop Netflix if they add ads. I already despise the ways
they relentlessly pitch other shows. But if they interrupt my shows in any
way, that's it, I'm gone. I will not tolerate ads on channels I pay for (and
don't watch channels I don't).

------
fcuck_actuarial
I tried hulu back in the day when even their paid service had ads. Before this
I was used to netflix.

Coming from netflix,the ads on hula completely ruin the streaming experience.

~~~
linuxftw
Worst part about hulu was the same commercial 3+ times in a row, every break
same 1 or 2 commercials. Really makes you appreciate the variety of regular
commercials.

